# Settlement / Spouse Visa Documents Required



## manida (Aug 23, 2012)

hello everybody about my documents for visa wife settlement .
my husband british self employed and Live in his parents' home .
this is all documents i will provide to embassy :
1 my documents:
marriage certificate
my birth certificate
key english test
my bio data page
2 my husband's documents:
decree absolute
bio data page and visa pages
6 months bank stattement
land registry +property inspection report+ supporting letter from his parents utilities bills
self assessment tax calculation for 2011-12 years ended april 2012
statement of income showing 20,400£
sponsor declaration

3 emails +yahoo conversation + 5 western union receipts +10 money change receipts
wedding photographs

is that enough to give me visa to join my husband in uk?


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

manida said:


> hello everybody about my documents for visa wife settlement .
> my husband british self employed and Live in his parents' home .
> this is all documents i will provide to embassy :
> 1 my documents:
> ...


your passport?


----------



## manida (Aug 23, 2012)

yes of course my passport


----------



## benthomas010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi Manida, 

Me and my wife are going through a similar process at the moment. We have also included a letter from my wife, which i believe is advised. 

I have wrote a letter stating my intentions to sponsor, provide support, and a history of our relationship. My wife is also going to write a letter talking about our relationship, our plans in the uk etc. 

We have titled mine "letter of support", and hers - "Letter of introduction". 

Also included are other photos and travel documents from all the times that i have travelled to visit her, if you have this is may help prove longevity of the relationship. 

Good luck. 

Fingers crossed


----------



## manida (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi benthomas010,
Thank you for ur reply.
Is the letter of support needed to be signed by solicitir?


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

manida said:


> Hi benthomas010,
> Thank you for ur reply.
> Is the letter of support needed to be signed by solicitir?


The Letter of Support (sponsor) and Letter of Introduction (applicant) are mostly to give the Immigration Official an idea about you both and your plans for moving to the UK. They are just signed by the person who writes them, no need for a solicitor.

Good luck.

M


----------



## manida (Aug 23, 2012)

mehemlynn said:


> The Letter of Support (sponsor) and Letter of Introduction (applicant) are mostly to give the Immigration Official an idea about you both and your plans for moving to the UK. They are just signed by the person who writes them, no need for a solicitor.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> M


thank u and supporting letter from his parents about accomodaton need to signe or no?


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry I don't know about that one, I'm sure that you'll get an answer soon.

M


----------



## manida (Aug 23, 2012)

ok thanks


----------



## manida (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello I forgot to sign my application form i just wrote my name in the space given at the end It's true?


----------



## manida (Aug 23, 2012)

*Hello No answer to my question *


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

manida said:


> Hello I forgot to sign my application form i just wrote my name in the space given at the end It's true?


Not sure. At least you didn't leave it blank which would make it incomplete.


----------



## manida (Aug 23, 2012)

than u i wrote just my full name i don't sign its correct !!!!


----------



## manida (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello my husband exceed 18.600 and they refused my visa
in the notice of decision they write that:
from the evidence provided in ur sponsor's self assessment tax calculation ur sponsor's gross income from his employment as a self employed is (net income ...£) they put net income here not gross income per annum on tax calculation the gross income show on the statement of income only not on tax calculation
They mistaken pls hod to do appeal ?


----------



## manida (Aug 23, 2012)

*Refusal of entry clearance*

Hello my husband exceed 18.600 and they refused my visa
in the notice of decision they write that:
from the evidence provided in ur sponsor's self assessment tax calculation ur sponsor's gross income from his employment as a self employed is (net income ...£) they put net income here not gross income per annum on tax calculation the gross income show on the statement of income only not on tax calculation
They mistaken pls how to appeal online and fee online


----------



## chad1017 (Nov 22, 2011)

manida said:


> hello everybody about my documents for visa wife settlement .
> my husband british self employed and Live in his parents' home .
> this is all documents i will provide to embassy :
> 1 my documents:
> ...





manida said:


> thank u and supporting letter from his parents about accomodaton need to signe or no?


Yes honey that is necessary. Also include a letter from both of u like about ur relationship, how is it so difficult not to be together, u know how u wanted to be permanently live together since ur already marrried but unfortunately cant cohabitate due to his/ ur work issues, etc, and so on. Also include a lot more communication evidences AS MUCH AS U CAN. If he made calls to u since then (not by using a call card as it wont show up the call history) then he can request a copy of his call history to u by his phone network provider. How about cards? If he did sent u include those too. Copy of his national insurance, u may want to include ur CV too just to show u are employable ones ur allowed to seek employment, i suggest to add more photos not only on ur wedding day but to some other events like a trip together, u and him with ur family or friends, is he supporting u financially? If yes make a breakdown of ur monthly expenses (rent, utility bills, etc) showing where is the money hes sending is goin to. Remember hon, U NEED TO CONVINCE THE IMMIGRATION OFFICER THAT THIS IS NOT A SHAM MARRIAGE. So anything u can show them u have to show them to prove that it is genuine and u intend to live with him permanently. Goodluck cheers!


----------



## chad1017 (Nov 22, 2011)

manida said:


> Hello my husband exceed 18.600 and they refused my visa
> in the notice of decision they write that:
> from the evidence provided in ur sponsor's self assessment tax calculation ur sponsor's gross income from his employment as a self employed is (net income ...£) they put net income here not gross income per annum on tax calculation the gross income show on the statement of income only not on tax calculation
> They mistaken pls how to appeal online and fee online


Im sorry to hear that honey. But i assume they did explain in the letter too about how u can make an appeal or stating ur appeal rights? Did they include an appealform as well when they returned ur documents? U may want to visit the ukba website under refusals and appeals section honey to keep u on tract about ur plan. But i suggest to make a fresh application instead of appealing but the decision is still urs. Try to consider hiring an immigration specialist too as u want to be 100% confident about ur appeal, they can make it a lot better and knows a lot more what to do. Goodlck and dont lose hope!


----------



## manida (Aug 23, 2012)

thank u for the reply yes they give me an appeal form IAFT-2- information sheet this form that i must fill or dowload from website?


----------



## chad1017 (Nov 22, 2011)

manida said:


> thank u for the reply yes they give me an appeal form IAFT-2- information sheet this form that i must fill or dowload from website?


That one is good since they sent it no need to get it online.


----------



## manida (Aug 23, 2012)

i will pay by visa card how to do that


----------



## chad1017 (Nov 22, 2011)

manida said:


> i will pay by visa card how to do that


Pls refer to joppa. I might give u a wrong info. Tnx


----------



## manida (Aug 23, 2012)

i will fax my appeal and i'm confused cos We don't know whether or not received
How can I be sure they had received it


----------



## chad1017 (Nov 22, 2011)

They should send u an email acknowledging it ones they also confirmed ur payment too i guess.


----------

